# FS: Cherry Red Shrimp



## MellowB (Apr 27, 2010)

*FS: Red Cherry Shrimp*

Red Cherry shrimp $1 each.
If you order more than 10, I will include some java moss.

Pick up at either Richmond or Burnaby


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

CRS for a dollar? Maybe it's typo and it is RCS(Red Cherry Shrimp)?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, OP meant RCS not CRS. Red Cherries at $1/each seems the going price for Red Cherries on BCA. 

MellowB,

Just a suggestion, but if you post pics of your shrimp, that would probably spark more interest. Gives potential buyers an idea of the colouration & quality of your shrimp.

Anthony


----------



## MellowB (Apr 27, 2010)

Post edited. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## jcheng (Apr 21, 2010)

MellowB said:


> Red Cherry shrimp $1 each.
> If you order more than 10, I will include some java moss.
> 
> Pick up at either Richmond or Burnaby


I'm interested. Any picture?


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd like to see some pics too


----------



## MellowB (Apr 27, 2010)

One of the photo


----------



## MellowB (Apr 27, 2010)

Email to [email protected] if you are interested.


----------



## jcheng (Apr 21, 2010)

MellowB said:


> One of the photo


Do you have any that are a little bit more "red"?


----------



## MellowB (Apr 27, 2010)

They are very young.

As young your Red Cherry Shrimp show very little color, but as they mature the females will become a brilliant red while the males although not colorless stay somewhat clear with a red tint and are smaller than the females.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

hm... what kind of fish can I feed them to? would plecos eat them?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

How big are they? big enough to go in with a male guppy and twp male endlers?? I have one in there already but it is about an inch long.
Do you have pics of the parents??


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

*Cherry Shrimp*



Edarion said:


> hm... what kind of fish can I feed them to? would plecos eat them?


Ghost shrimp are typically feader shrimp. RCS are more for shrimp tanks with tetras and such.


----------



## MellowB (Apr 27, 2010)

Shrimps are available to pick up tomorrow afternoon at Richmond Landsdowe. PM me if interested.


----------

